# Need someone to help me move today and tommorrow.



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have a truck great, if not no problem. I just need someone to help me with some lifting and unloading. If you can install lights and ceiling fans that would be super helpful as well. I won't be near the computer so give me a call. David 281-414-3048. I'll be getting started again around 3pm.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Payment will include cash and beer.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump:letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried to call you, but it said number is not working.


----------

